#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-24
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-25
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ball> hello genii-around
<genii-around> Hello ball
 * BluesKaj addresses the ball , like Norton on the Honeymooners whn he was reading about golf etiquette ,, it says "address the ball" , so Norton looks at the ball and says 'HELLO BALL"  ...you had to be there , and it's hilarious when your 12 yrs old :)
<genii-around> Heh
 * BluesKaj remembers how funny that show was ...makes me smile even now :)
 * ball has never seen it.
<BluesKaj> ball, http://www.honeymooners.net/
<genii-around> POW!!! Right in the kisser!
 * genii-around sips more coffee and laughs maniacally
<BluesKaj> "straight to the moon" !
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-26
<khoover> hey, can anyone explain why my bandwidth has suddenly dropped like a stone after assigning my computer a static IP? every other computer on the WLAN is running fine, just the static IP'd one.
<DarwinSu1vivor> khoover: check your DNS settings
<khoover> DarwinSu1vivor, i did, using OpenDNS on both router and network manager
<DarwinSu1vivor> khoover: what about your speed between you and other machines on the network (not over internet)?
<khoover> DarwinSu1vivor, i believe it's fine enough, lemme check quick
<DarwinSu1vivor> k
<khoover> seems to be slow between the router and the laptop itself, oddly enough
<DarwinSu1vivor> hmm
<DarwinSu1vivor> signal strength?
 * genii-around sips ( not coffee )
<DarwinSu1vivor> genii-around: gonna slide anyone a ( not coffee )? :P
<khoover> 3 bars on NM, 2 on WiFI Radar
 * genii-around slides DarwinSu1vivor a ( not coffee )
<DarwinSu1vivor> what did you typically get before (when it worked properly)?
<khoover> less than that, oddly enough. and as for speed to other computers, getting ping times of 200m
<khoover> s
<DarwinSu1vivor> 200ms (that was milseconds not minutes right?) is BAD. I can usually get 30ms to *internet* machines
<DarwinSu1vivor> dose the problem resolve itself if you put it back on dynamic IPs?
<khoover> yeah, usually on other computers, it's around 90ms. and haven't tried, running a server, can't forward the ports properly if i do.
<DarwinSu1vivor> also try dynamic IP's with static DNS (could remove one more item from the trouble-shooting list)
<DarwinSu1vivor> on a lan you should get about 1 or 5ms even over wireless
<khoover> DNS is static, have a free one pointing to the dynamic external IP, then the HTTP requests get forwarded to my laptop/server
<khoover> sorry, my router's DNS is static
<khoover> gonna see if my router does port forwarding by MAC address
<khoover> aaaand turns out i'm stuck with the static IP, until i can figure out a way to forward :80 requests to my server on a dynamic IP.
<khoover> on another note, the server itself was installed at mostly the same time as the switch to a static IP, haven't noticed a drop in network speed till a couple days ago. server got installed about a month ago now.
<DarwinSu1vivor> leave the router alone, if other machines are fine on the network, then it's not the router, it's the laptop
<khoover> well, i can't imagine what's changed since i added the server and the network dropped off a cliff. didn't upgrade to 11.10
<DarwinSu1vivor> oh, so it's the server with the static ip?
<DarwinSu1vivor> darn, gtg, sorry
<DarwinSu1vivor> be back in an hour if you want to continue
<khoover> the server that also acts as my personal laptop. and sure.
<khoover> it's a 'buntu box, clearly.
<DarwinSu1vivor> back
<DarwinSu1vivor> ping khoover
<khoover> DarwinSu1vivor, yeah, kinda fell asleep
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<TekAng>  
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-27
<khoover> i'm listening to all 80 minutes of the wall in one sitting. god, what do i do with my time?
<khoover> could be working on a bloody precis, or coding the website for the newspaper...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * genii-around makes a nice fresh pot of coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-28
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dscassel> morning, BluesKaj
<dscassel> Off to FSOSS today! :D
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> BluesKaj: He's probably busy working on his presentation tomorrow!
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around , hi ..I missed his greeting by 20 mins
<BluesKaj>  my other linux box seems kaput , powers up then stops , nothing loads , no signal to the monitor ...think the mobo is borked , but i'd better check PSU and reseat RAM cards first
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Do the three keyboard lights all blink once together? If so then then the motherboard is passing it's POST test
<BluesKaj> no lights on the KB ot mouse
<BluesKaj> or
<BluesKaj> the power indicator on the front of the pc blinks even after I pull the power cord
<BluesKaj> battery i guess , or caps discharging in the PSU
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Right after power-on, if the lights on keyboard ( numlock scrolllock capslock ) don't all blink one time together, odds are motherboard is kaput
<genii-around> ( or PSU gone )
<BluesKaj> PSU and fan turns on and for 2-3 secs then stops
<genii-around> Yeah maybe see if it works with a known-good PSU
<BluesKaj> the KB lights lit up for a sec just now , then went out when the psu stopped
<genii-around> So like 99% it's the power supply then
<BluesKaj> yeah, I kinda hoped ..a lot easier to replace from the "work" standpoint...I removed the graphics card just previous to this problem and installed in this pc ,,, gonna install the 8400gs in wifes pc
<BluesKaj> wonder if I damaged the mobo when I removed the gfx card , it was tough to remove , like it was glued in somehow
<BluesKaj> I don't see any cracks
<genii-around> Does the slot wiggle back and forth?
<BluesKaj> lemme check
<BluesKaj> no , it's solid
<genii-around> Should be fine
<BluesKaj> so PSU is probly the culprit and the pc not working after removing the gfx card is just coincidence ?
<genii-around> I would think so, yes
<BluesKaj> ok , gonna look for some 400w PSUs
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-29
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> BBL
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-30
<BluesKaj> Hi all
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings Next meeting 1 Nov 2011 8:00pm EDT; 5:00pm PDT http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1380/detail/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-25
<txwikinger2> Who will be at the Toronto Ubuntu Release Party tomorrow?
<BobJonkman1> Sorry txwikinger2, I'm going to the Ubuntu Hour Waterloo. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1992/detail/
<BobJonkman1> And don't forget the IRC meeting right here in this channel at 7:00pm tomorrow! (which was that link above)
<BobJonkman1> The Ubuntu Hour Waterloo link is http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1993/detail/
<txwikinger2> Well.. I am not sure I will be online at the time of the meeting. Have speakers' dinner @ FSOSS
<willwh> hey guys - anyone really familiar with dovecot?
<willwh> channel seems to be pretty dormant ;)
<willwh> http://wiki.dovecot.org/Authentication/MasterUsers
<willwh> I am trying to set this up - and I am just not sure... in the Master Passwords section - the "easiest way to implement this is with SQL"
<willwh> I am not sure where that first query goes; I assume; hmm, I'll just play with this
<BobJonkman> willwh: I'm fighting with dovecot too.  Decided to just use simple user authentication for the moment (it's not a large system)
<BobJonkman> Actually, the fighting is with Postfix.  I want it to forward any mail for non-existent users to a different server, but haven't figured that part out.  Funny, I've set it up before, and I think I'm just insufficiently caffeinated
<willwh> BobJonkman: heh
<willwh> well I have a working setup
<willwh> but
<willwh> ofc now the client wants to migrate to some other mail setup
<willwh> so imapsync
<willwh> but I can't get this master login to work
<willwh> mind if I gist some bits?
<willwh> maybe you can spot some crazy
<BobJonkman> Go ahead.  No promises; I've opted for simplicity here...
<willwh> for sure :)
<willwh> https://gist.github.com/096b2c088bd89ce45115
<willwh> that is just a dummy p/w btw :)
<BobJonkman> My master.conf has no MySQL stuff in it at all.
<BobJonkman> Oh, hang on, that's a MySQL conf file, not a DoveCot conf file
<BobJonkman> Sorry, willwh, I have no comparison here, and my MySQL-fu isn't up to it
<willwh> BobJonkman: np
<genii-around> Reminder, belated release party in Toronto tonight :-)
<dscassel> BobJonkman: it's official, I'll be in Stratford tonight. :/
<BobJonkman> Have fun, dscassel!
<BobJonkman> Is there actually any tweeting at a Tweetup?
<BobJonkman> Or just IRL stuff
<dscassel> We'll see if they have wifi. Stratford doesn't have wind coverage.
<dscassel> If they do have wifi, I'll keep an eye on the channel.
<mcpherrin> FFS, ubuntu 12.10 disabled alt-sysrq-k by default.
<mcpherrin> Which would almost be okay if X didn't bone itself as often as it does.
<mcpherrin> But still.
<mcpherrin> Upgrades are always painful in the amount of re-configuring to unbreak the new, worse defaults.
<mcpherrin> Well, worse for me.
<willwh> mcpherrin: agreed
<chaslinux> Funny I saw Bob's post and he appears to be the only one not here.
<willwh> heh
<willwh> chaslinux: he said he was fighting with dovecot/postfix earlier
<willwh> I am not sure if he's been waylaid or what
<BobJonkman> Hello Everybodee!
<BobJonkman> Have we started yet?
<BobJonkman> Roll call: chaslinux FiReSTaRT bregma oracology willwh IdleOne Chex Kulag azend_ DarwinSurvivor bilal mars txwikinger2 _yac_ jaguar egerlach johanbr  cyphermox ryanakca sipherdee lubotu1 mcpherrin zul jlamothe
<willwh> hi BobJonkman :)
<BobJonkman> Hooray, we have quorum for the meeting!
<chaslinux> Hiya BobJonman
<chaslinux> *Jonkman
<chaslinux> sorry Bob, little crazy today.
<willwh> chaslinux: you do know about tab completion right? :]
<willwh> (for IRC nicks) - almost every client supports it
<BobJonkman> willwh: Hey, that works in Pidgin too!
<willwh> < irssi :p
<BobJonkman> It's been a good meeting.  Already I've learned something
<chaslinux> willwh sheesh I know about it on the command line, never tried it in IRC... Thanks.
<willwh> :D
<BobJonkman> Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
<BobJonkman> But feel free to continue handing out UI gems...
<BobJonkman> Actually, agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-10-25
<BobJonkman> So, shall we start with the HowDeeDoos?
<willwh> surely
<willwh> I'm not going to be around much longer am afraid
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob Jonkman, Ubuntu Enthusiast from Elmira, just north of Waterloo
<BobJonkman> I'm filling in for Darcy (dscassel) tonight; he's out fulfilling family obligations
<BobJonkman> willwh: You mean for just tonight, or in general?
<willwh> I'm Will Hetherington, aka willwh, dual bootin' sys admin living in Victoria, BC
<willwh> just tonight :)
<willwh> I am committing a lot of code to our repo atm and then have to run :(
<willwh> but my 3rd monitor is watching this :P
<chaslinux> Charles McColm, Kitchener, friend of Bob's, dig FLOSS, wish I could stop time and learn everything.
<willwh> chaslinux: no kidding, +! to stop time ;]
<willwh> +!*
<willwh> 1*
 * willwh sighs
<BobJonkman> So, the big news this month is the new release, Quantal Quetzal, v12.10
<BobJonkman> Anybody running it yet?
<chaslinux> BobJonkman, running it here on this notebook.
<willwh> I haven't upgraded my server yet
<willwh> and I need to purchase a new laptop... :)
<BobJonkman> I've got it on one computer that's supposed to be my media system (the Antec case), hop‌ing it has better support for the nVidia drivers
<BobJonkman> Haven't installed it on my laptop yet, tho.  There were a few problems running the live DVD at the release party, so I didn't commit to a full install
<chaslinux> Borrowed a notebook from work Bob, HP/Compaq 6710b - Centrino Duo with only 2GB of RAM and 12.10 actually works really good on it, even better than 12.04 on wife's quad core 4GB box.
<willwh> chaslinux: really?!
<chaslinux> Feels a lot more commercial though, especially with that "Search Warning."
<BobJonkman> The KW release party was fun: http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2012/10/21/pictures-from-the-kw-ubuntu-release-party/
<willwh> I have a thinkpad t61 kicking around (core2duo - 2ghz, 2gb ram etc)
<willwh> I may have to just install 12.10 and see how she does
<willwh> I do need a new battery though :x
<BobJonkman> And genii-around should be starting his release party in Toronto at 8:00pm (EDT), 40 minutes from now
<chaslinux> willwh, yes Unity just doesn't respond as well as it seems to on this notebook. Will probably upgrade her on Saturday.
<BobJonkman> I hope 12.10 is better on battery than, say, 11.10
<chaslinux> I was going to do a video on 12.10 this weekend Bob.
<chaslinux> Are you running it BobJonkman on any machines? Thinking we could do a skype recording and do the video together.
<BobJonkman> Yes, I put it on the computer with that Antec (?) case.  4GB RAM, 1 TB HD, 3.something MHz CPU
<BobJonkman> Great when I remote into it, but I haven't installed the new nVidia driver yet, so I'm only getting 800x600 screen resolution
<BobJonkman> s/3.something MHz/3.something *G*Hz/
<chaslinux> Oh that bites... so you have my cell. I have to do a bit of Laundry on Sat., but lets do a 12.10 video.
<BobJonkman> See what we can do with XMPP media extensions.  I have no Skype on these boxes
<chaslinux> Bob are you going to FSOSS?
<BobJonkman> No, but some other Ubuntoids are.  Ralph Janke (txwikinger2) is at the Speaker's Dinner tonight (which is why he's not here), and Raul is presenting too
<chaslinux> Sure thing that could work fine too. I tested gtk-recordmydesktop with guvcview and it seems fine on this machine Bob. Wonder what else we could show collaboratively?
<BobJonkman> How about a demo of XMPP media extensions :)
<BobJonkman> Another ongoing event is UbuntuOpenWeek, in #ubuntu-classroom
<BobJonkman> I  haven't been monitoring them, but dscassel is fond of them
<BobJonkman> Today would have been the last day for UbuntuOpenWeek
<chaslinux> Shame you're in BC willwh I could help with the t60 battery I think. I believe we have some in the recycling shop.
<BobJonkman> And I saw that UDS for RaringRingtail is from 29 Oct to 1 Nov.
<chaslinux> Wonder if Freegeek has some in your neck of the woods willwh
<BobJonkman> In other news, version 13.04 will be named Raring Ringtail
<BobJonkman> bilal and bregma have been known to go to UDS...
<BobJonkman> And finally on the Events list is UCADay, Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day.
<BobJonkman> It's an excuse to spam the social media with thanx to the Ubuntu community for all their work
<BobJonkman> UCADay is on 20 November, a Tuesday.
<BobJonkman> Hang on, gotta investigate the Poutine Schawarma on the menu
<BobJonkman> Ah, it's not on the menu, it's on the Special board. Nothing like a blend of Canadian and Egyptian culinary traditions
<BobJonkman> Carrying on...
<BobJonkman> Too bad dscassel and txwikinger2 aren't here to discuss the Canadian Team LoCo renewal
<BobJonkman> Or the http://Ubuntu-ca.org web site. It really needs a refresh; it's still advertising the Oneiric release parties!
<chaslinux> Yeah, that person who does the artwork for the CDs Darcy makes does some awesome work, would love to see more of that stuff on the site. You have a lot of photos too BobJonkman that could go up from past Ubuntu hours.
<BobJonkman> Yup! That's why we need a we site maintainer.
<BobJonkman> Hopefully txwikinger2 is back for the next IRC meeting and we can make some progress
<BobJonkman> Also, I don't know how the pictures from release parties get on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<BobJonkman> Or even the Ubuntu Hour pics on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman> It's almost 8:00pm, and some people (that is, one person) has arrived for the Ubuntu Hour Waterloo
<BobJonkman> How does this date and time work out for everyone?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-26
<BobJonkman> I find it a bit of a scramble to get here and all set up for the IRC chat, especially if the in-house WiFi isn;t working.
<BobJonkman> (it's working for me today, but not for others)
<BobJonkman> But for now, we'll have the next IRC meeting on Thursday, 22 November, same time (7:00pm EST) - that's Standard Time by then
<chaslinux> I just saw your post on the way home Bob. Thurs is okay for me I think/.
<BobJonkman> OK, I guess that about covers it.  Thanx, chaslinux, willwh
<BobJonkman> Yes, the date has been moving around the calendar a bit
<BobJonkman> chaslinux: Have you picked a date, time and location for the next #UbuntuHour Kitchener?
<chaslinux> Bob still figuring first Friday.
<BobJonkman> That's good
<BobJonkman> I've never been to Matter Of Taste
<chaslinux> Just not sure if we should just go to ERK....
<BobJonkman> For a Friday at ERK, get a reservation by Wednesday
<chaslinux> You want to do it Bob and we can do an announce on the Ubuntu-ca site for ERK? You know him best.
<BobJonkman> (That's Egg Roll King for those on the channel: http://eggrollkingrestaurant.com/
<chaslinux> No Internet, but good food.
<chaslinux> And generally we all stay longer than an hour.
<BobJonkman> I'll set up a cell phone for WiFi tethering
<chaslinux> We could do both...
<BobJonkman> Darcy (dscassel) may have 12.10 disks by then too
<BobJonkman> I've put a tentative event on the LoCo page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<chaslinux> I've been burning lots of low-RAM distributions lately BobJonkman including Ubuntu-based ones like Bodhi (32&64 bit)
<BobJonkman> I haven't used Bodhi
<BobJonkman> Laurel is trying CrunchBang on her old IBM T3x laptop; I don't think she'll really like the Fluxbox windows manager
<chaslinux> Bodhi is Enlightenment based.
<chaslinux> e17
<BobJonkman> chaslinux: Do you have specs on Bodhi to add to http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2011/06/13/lightweight-gnulinux-distributions/
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thursday, 22 November 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm
<BobJonkman> Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 22 Nov 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 22 Nov 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-28
<ball> Anyone in BC with pets acting up?
<DarwinSurvivor> nope, our cats are actually REALLY relaxed. And we have a large park across the street where teenagers set stuff off all month
<DarwinSurvivor> Cloverdale btw
<ball> Hmm... apparently a "small Tsunami" has been detected.  Hope it stays small.
<DarwinSurvivor> EmergencyInfoBC and ScanBC are posting real time updates on twitter
 * DarwinSurvivor wonders what happened to ball o.OO
<DarwinSurvivor> Must have been using a proxy, IP routes to charleston Illinois...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-22
<scshunt> dscassel: hi
<BobJonkman> Hi scshunt!
<scshunt> BobJonkman: hi!
<scshunt> BobJonkman: I'm looking for Saucy disks for the CSC1
<scshunt> *!
<BobJonkman> scshunt: Canonical only issues disks for the Long Term Support releases, so we won't see any new disks until 14.04
<BobJonkman> ..and I just gave away all the disks I had to the Bits&Bytes computer club, so there may not be any 12.04 disks left either
<scshunt> BobJonkman: ok
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-27
<navonod> hi
<BobJonkman> Hi navonod!
<BobJonkman> As you can tell, many of us just keep this channel open in the background, and catch up on the backscroll at infrequent intervals
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-20
<slobby> Anyone here able to help me install a tar file
<slobby> i got it extracted
<genii> They finally added the Global event for 14.10 Release Parties, here's the Toronto one now: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2920-ubuntu-1410-toronto-release-party/
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-22
<Sveinburne> Hi there! Having problem here with the mapping of a bash command. Any help would be very welcomed! I intalled groovy by hand, puting all the archive in /usr/local/groovy, adding +x to bin folder. I can launch groovy script without any problem from the bin folder, but cannot through bash. I did add the bin path to PATH, and export... any suggestions?
<genii> I just heard someone shot the guard at the Unknown Soldier memorial in Ottawa
<willwh> genii: yeahs
<willwh> sounds like a REAL mess up there atm
<willwh> motorcycle chase being reported or something
<willwh> I had to turn off the radio - too much work to do!
<genii> I'm sort of monitoring the CBC newsfeeds now. I suspect it will turn out to be friends of the kid that ran over the soldiers a couple days ago.
<willwh> yep
<willwh> I'd put money on it if I were a betting man :P
<genii> I was also saying in another channel ...  Malala Yousafzai is also in Ottawa this week, maybe they were trying to finish the job they botched before.
<willwh> oh she is?
<willwh> hmm
<willwh> I'm not one for violence unless someone hurts my family, but this stuff makes me really angry.
<genii> They just cancelled Leafs-Senators game tonight because of this crap
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-23
<BobJonkman> On a happier note: The Kitchener Release Party is on: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2928-ubuntu-1410-release-party-kitchener/
<Archonic> jk
<BobJonkm1> I'm at the Toronto Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn Release Party !
<BobJonkm1> Tux is up, coffee's on, cupcake decorations are ready
<dscassel> Happy release day!
<dscassel> BobJonkman genii, how's the party?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-25
<BobJonkman> Party was OK, about seven people there.  genii remember to take a picture just before everyone went home
<prime__> hey all
<prime__> is this a good place for questions?
<BobJonkman> prime__ Yes, but you have to wait for the answer
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-26
<SpringV__> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-ca 2015-10-20
<Fre3Bear> Hello.
<bregma> Fre3Bear, hi
<Fre3Bear> What's going on?
#ubuntu-ca 2015-10-22
<bregma> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479
<bregma>  tl;dr xenial xerus
<genii> BobJonkman, azend|vps http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3242-toronto-ubuntu-1510-release-party/   Sorry about the delay in posting the event, various IRL problems going on last couple weeks and wasn't sure if I was going to have to cancel
<BobJonkman> Hah, great! Thanx, genii
<BobJonkman> genii, got time to post a message to the mailing list?
<genii> BobJonkman: I think probably better if you do, work busy
<BobJonkman> OK, will do
<genii> Thanks!
<genii> BobJonkman: I just tweeted a notice as well, CoffeeGenii ( not sure if you had my twitter, I only use it for these announcements anyhow)
<BobJonkman> Just writing a message now
#ubuntu-ca 2015-10-23
<cupcake_genii> I've been giving random customers at the restaurant cupcakes, now I have 4 beers waiting for me later at the bar. No regulars showed up but I kinda figured that might happen since announcement was on the day-of
<cupcake_genii> BobJonkman: Hopefully the 16.04 release will go a bit better
<BobJonkman> Uh oh. Sorry I wasn't there, genii
<BobJonkman> Maybe I'll have another Toronto-based contract by the spring, the better to go to Toronto release parties.
<cupcake_genii> I figure the main thing is I continued the tradition and plan a bit better for April :) Also, more cupcakes for me...
<BobJonkman> Nothing happened in KW at all -- Darcy just got married this past weekend, Charles couldn't make it, and I've been a bit busy these past 11 weeks...
<cupcake_genii> BobJonkman: How long after LTS releases do they send CDs? Also, do we still actually qualify for that now, i forget...
<BobJonkman> It was usually a couple or three weeks after, but since we didn't pursue the LoCo recertification we no longer qualify.
<BobJonkman> Of course, we can re-apply. It's no more effort than renewing.
<BobJonkman> But I think the consensus was that the DVDs are the only benefit we were getting (and Darcy always paid $$$ out of pocket for import brokerage charges).
<BobJonkman> And nobody uses pieces of flat spinning plastic to install an OS any more. It's all USB keys now
<BobJonkman> I still have a handful of 12.04 disks I wasn't able to get rid of.
<cupcake_genii> http://i.imgur.com/Ldyh4qh.jpg my netbook and the cupcakes
<cupcake_genii> BobJonkman: http://imgur.com/a/mZxIG gonna wait maybe another half hour then pack up
<BobJonkman> cupcake_genii: Poor lonely Tux
<BobJonkman> cupcake_genii: Poor lonely coffee machine
<cupcake_genii> Hehe, yes
<cupcake_genii> I could try to take a selfie if you want ... ;)
<BobJonkman> Go for it.
<BobJonkman> I wonder if you lost participants to MylesBraithwait- 's SelfHosting meeting at Hacklab tonight.
<cupcake_genii> BobJonkman: Probably not, I didn't mass-email everyone in time and announcement was same day, etc
<BobJonkman> Still, there's an overlap in the people that come out to these things
<BobJonkman> Of course, the SelfHost meeting is probably done at this point, and the weather is still nice enough they could've walked over...
<cupcake_genii> BobJonkman: Sorry, no flash on that side of my phone... http://imgur.com/a/rxwYc
<BobJonkman> cupcake_genii: Got the idea across, tho
<cupcake_genii> I thought the tux slfie came out OK
#ubuntu-ca 2016-10-25
<Tungilik> so... Ubuntu-ca, whats up?
<willwh> hi
<willwh>  genii o/
<willwh> long time :)
 * genii makes fresh coffee
<willwh> haha
<willwh> now that I remember ^^
<genii> :D
<willwh> what are you doing these days?
<genii> I'm still holding Ubuntu release parties every 6 months on day of release, with the cupcakes and coffee. Also my usual 9-to-5 to pay the bills and tinkering with other stuff on the side
<willwh> cool :)
<willwh> I am mostly doing drupal stuff :)
<genii> Neat
 * genii slides everyone fresh mugs, topped up
<willwh> thx!
#ubuntu-ca 2017-10-27
<rfleming> I have joined the team!
<rfleming> I hope the mailing list isn't crazy
<rfleming> Hey genii
<rfleming> is the mailing list crazy for ubuntu-ca?
<genii> Not really :)
<rfleming> I selected daily-digest
<rfleming> I guess the volume isn't so high I need to?
<genii> I like digest anyhow, even if there's only a handful every week anyways
<rfleming> Well, I'm a full fledged member
<rfleming> (until I unsubscribe)
<rfleming> Wow... Space Shuttle Mission 2007
